# LED > 100% efficient "cools" its environment



## rexowner (Apr 12, 2008)

MIT creates LED that cools its surrounding environment



> A group of researchers in the US have unveiled an LED which emits more light energy than it consumes in electrical energy.
> 
> Researchers from the Massachusetts Institute of Technology (MIT) unveiled the LED, which has a conventional efficiency of greater than 200 per cent.
> 
> This means that unlike traditional halogen lamps and newer LEDs, instead of producing heat this LED will instead cool its surroundings.


----------



## nervous (Nov 13, 2012)

Witchcraft i say!!!


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

rexowner said:


> MIT creates LED that cools its surrounding environment





> Quote:
> A group of researchers in the US have unveiled an LED which emits more light energy than it consumes in electrical energy.
> 
> Researchers from the Massachusetts Institute of Technology (MIT) unveiled the LED, which has a conventional efficiency of greater than 200 per cent.
> ...


No wonder it's so cold in here..:blink::laughing:


----------



## CADPoint (Jul 5, 2007)

It frankly sounds like bad math to say that it cools things, OK, (IMO) the wrong figures where used to say it cools things. This statement detracks from that fact that it's 200% efficient!

From the article - and digest this statement! "Experiments directly confirm for the first time that this behavior continues beyond the conventional limit of unity electrical-to-optical power conversion efficiency."


----------



## bennysecond (Jan 18, 2013)

US is really wonder land. I have already heard about condensation furnaces more than 100% efficiency, alcohol more than 100% ethanol etc. Nice salesman's tricks.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

They are finally getting around to letting it out of the bag that led lights can transmit data thru them by altering the on/off frequency of the lamp. I have seen it used in a supermarket to alter prices in a demonstration. Enjoy your mind control.


----------



## Fredman (Dec 2, 2008)

macmikeman said:


> They are finally getting around to letting it out of the bag that led lights can transmit data thru them by altering the on/off frequency of the lamp. I have seen it used in a supermarket to alter prices in a demonstration. Enjoy your mind control.



This is just an extension of the LED/wifi technology that they have used for a while now.


----------



## xlink (Mar 12, 2012)

It makes me think that air conditioners are twice as efficient as we realize, but we waste the heat energy by releasing it into the atmosphere.


----------



## 10492 (Jan 4, 2010)

Theoretically, if the light source used the lightwave to carry the heat produced away from the source, it would in fact, cool it's surroundings.

How to do it is the trick.


----------



## 10492 (Jan 4, 2010)

Here's a thought.

If this new LED is 200% efficient, why don't they reverse engineer it.
What if MIT developed a converter that would take the light output and convert it back to electrical energy. And for numbers sake, let's say the converter is has an inefficiency of 45%. 

Wouldn't this be a free power source?


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

Dnkldorf said:


> Here's a thought.
> 
> If this new LED is 200% efficient, why don't they reverse engineer it.
> What if MIT developed a converter that would take the light output and convert it back to electrical energy. And for numbers sake, let's say the converter is has an inefficiency of 45%.
> ...


They are trying to reverse global warming with these new "cold LED's". 
Your converter will only warm the globe back up.


----------



## Deepwater Horizon (Jan 29, 2013)




----------



## uconduit (Jun 6, 2012)

Is anyone concerned about the risk of feeding these solar panels with light from these newfangled cooling LEDs?? 

What if there is a runaway chain reaction that turned the world into an frozen ice cube with a bright LED at the center?


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

It sounded like total BS to me, too, so I looked it up. The gist of it seems to be that it can convert thermal energy at room temperature into light, so it's producing more light than would otherwise be produced by electrical energy alone.

It is not, however, producing more light than total energy consumption: It doesn't defy the laws of thermodynamics, and that "200% efficient" claim is obviously just piss poor reporting.


----------



## Deepwater Horizon (Jan 29, 2013)

Big John said:


> It is not, however, producing more light than total energy consumption: It doesn't defy the laws of thermodynamics, and that "200% efficient" claim is obviously just piss poor reporting.



Anyone who reports for news sources should be required to take a basic class in the fundamentals of physics, thermodynamics and electricity in journalism school. It would clean up about 95% of the bad reporting about technical subject matter out there.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

Where do I get these magic air conditioning LED's? I'll take about 1,000,000,000 thank you very much.


:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## uconduit (Jun 6, 2012)

Can this replace the cooling towers and steam turbine generators in power plants?


----------



## Deepwater Horizon (Jan 29, 2013)

uconduit said:


> Can this replace the cooling towers and steam turbine generators in power plants?



Pffftt...these will replace _the entire plant!_


----------



## uconduit (Jun 6, 2012)

Will these LEDs finally allow us to colonize other worlds and exploit new alien civilizations?


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

uconduit said:


> Will these LEDs finally allow us to colonize other worlds and exploit new alien civilizations?



That is not whats important. What is important is how well do they shine thru skirts?


----------



## vinister (Apr 11, 2012)

xlink said:


> It makes me think that air conditioners are twice as efficient as we realize, but we waste the heat energy by releasing it into the atmosphere.


Of course you are correct. Air conditioners take energy from the heat inside the room, add it to energy from the electrical supply, and dump all of it as heat into the atmosphere. 

If you can concentrate that waste heat, and put a peltier on it, you could in fact turn it back into electrical energy. You would essentially be making a turbocharged air conditioner. That's exactly how turbochargers work, they capture the wasted heat energy of a motor, and turn it back into energy (pressure). Certainly, you could increase the efficiency of air conditioners in this way. The problem is, it is more expensive to gain this efficiency than it is to just make the air conditioner bigger. 

Electricity is cheaper than efficiency - at least for the short term. I think it is one of our biggest failures as humans, we are too focused on short term cost. We need to realize that the only way to survive in the long term is efficiency - just like a business.


----------



## bennysecond (Jan 18, 2013)

The technology is already developed (and still going). You have HRV or ERV recovery systems. Also domestic HP boilers (saves 38-60% of power compared to electrical heating) and much more. Don't look for that in Canada. They have cheap power and gas, so investment doesn't pay off. :whistling2::whistling2:


----------



## jfortizzle (Apr 4, 2011)

I've heard of people trying to invent machines and engines that power themselves, but never been successful. There is no way to get something for nothing. I think this same principal applies here.


----------



## uconduit (Jun 6, 2012)

The US Patent Office will not issue a patent on a perpetual motion device, what are they afraid of?:sneaky2:


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

uconduit said:


> ...What are they afraid of?:sneaky2:


 Stupidity.


----------



## USMC240 (Aug 7, 2012)

My dad has been trying to "invent" a perpetual motion machine for years!! He would tinker for hours and hours in his workshop with weights, bicycle wheels and hoses filled with water. At one point I think he was convinced it would work if he could put it in a vacuum! After forgetting about this for many years, we got back on the subject the other day and he was as convinced as ever that it could be done. My input about thermodynamics and the laws of physics just received a blank stare. Poor dad.


----------

